# Hey from toronto canada



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just started taking up snowboarding again after narley leg injury.

To begin with, I was a beginner boarder. I picked up a burton swallow tail from a guy who made it and didnt want it anymore. It was fun but i couldnt switch sides. Now im looking for a new board and bindings

Anyways, i joined this forum mainly to meet people who live aroung the GTA that go boarding.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

anyone from niagara, hamilton area... im looking for board buddies


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> anyone from niagara, hamilton area... im looking for board buddies


I know some people that board from there (I used to live in Grimsby) but they're trying to move out west! :yahoo:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

id love to move out west, but i dont want to leave my family and girlfriend lol


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not from that area but welcome!


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks.

i just got my membership for life!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooootttt


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Since no one else replied in the area.... Hello and welcome more of an intermediate rider depends where you go I might come out for a few rides


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey man, my gf lives in Burlington and I've ridden some mosquito tit sized hills when I go and see her, I live closer to Tremblant & Sauveur). I'll be up a few weekends a month, I'll send you a PM or something if you're down.

Bonus points if you burn


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool. Yea I burn while I board. It's just so much better haha.


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Since no one else replied in the area.... Hello and welcome more of an intermediate rider depends where you go I might come out for a few rides


I'm a noob. But I can ride down the hill normally. I can murder the fun box too


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> I'm a noob. But I can ride down the hill normally. I can murder the fun box too


Where do you usually ride ? Do you usually drive ? It would help to see where you usually go to ride so I can see how accessible it is


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> Cool. Yea I burn while I board. It's just so much better haha.


haha sounds good man, my kind of company. 

I'll PM you next time I'm heading out to the slopes :thumbsup:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Where do you usually ride ? Do you usually drive ? It would help to see where you usually go to ride so I can see how accessible it is


Holiday valley mainly. I've been to blue and Eden as well. I don't drive but don't mind filling ur tank.



chronicsmoke said:


> haha sounds good man, my kind of company.
> 
> I'll PM you next time I'm heading out to the slopes :thumbsup:


Ok cool


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but welcome to the forums! I have some fam that live in the Hammer, I'm up in the Barrie area :thumbsup:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

gstar7 said:


> thanks


 if your ever going to blue, moonstone, horseshoe valley or snowvalley, I'm always down riding with new people :thumbsup:


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

i dont drive, so i only have one friend to rely on to go with. we go to holiday valley. if we go to blue, we might just stay for the weekend


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

gstar7 said:


> Holiday valley mainly. I've been to blue and Eden as well. I don't drive but don't mind filling ur tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

gstar7 said:


> i dont drive, so i only have one friend to rely on to go with. we go to holiday valley. if we go to blue, we might just stay for the weekend


You might want to look into a "travelling" ski club in your area. A great way to meet other riders and a bus is provided.
In Burlington, there is Cedar Springs Ski Club: Cedar Springs Ski Club, Burlington, Ontario - Home.

I'm with North Toronto Ski Club, and enjoy meeting other riders/skiers, and not having to drive to the hills.

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

christopherglim said:


> Just joined today and was scoping the thread and came across this one.
> I'm in Brampton, right in the middle of y'all.
> 
> Optikal_Illuzion, I was up at Blue on Sunday, conditions were nice, especially once it started snowing later in the day. Haven't been to Horseshoe or Moonstone yet this season, how are they??


Welcome Chris  Yea I was supposed to go this week to Blue but a work injury has got me out for the rest of the season  

Horseshoe is pretty good this year, they have lots of base built up and all runs are open, they keep half of it open at night too. Thier park is pretty fun as well :thumbsup: Havent been to snow valley yet this year but I've been watching them make snow everyday and is mostly a family place anyways. As ususal Moonstone/ Mt. St. Louis is great!


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> You might want to look into a "travelling" ski club in your area. A great way to meet other riders and a bus is provided.
> In Burlington, there is Cedar Springs Ski Club: Cedar Springs Ski Club, Burlington, Ontario - Home.
> 
> I'm with North Toronto Ski Club, and enjoy meeting other riders/skiers, and not having to drive to the hills.
> ...


GreyDragon, 

WOW, you pay that much to go on those trips?? Plus a membership fee???

I'm arranging a weekend to Tremblant (Feb 21-24) Including 3 days of lift tickets, Accommodation (in the Village steps to the lifts) and Transportation for $350 (Avg Price). 
We've NEVER arranged anything over $400/Per rider.

Also if anyone is just looking for transportation, I've seen Kijiji ads for buses that go from the city to Blue Mtn for the day for $25 (just to take the bus) Just Kijiji it!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

christopherglim said:


> We've NEVER arranged anything over $400/Per rider.


Yeah Ryersons club is similar. Jay Peak trips are $400 or so including bus, condo, lift tickets, and food one night. You can't go wrong with deals like that! :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I was actually referring to the day trips to local resorts.
I don't know anything about Cedar Springs beyond what I see on their website.
Their $15 bus fee is the cheapest I've ever seen though. My club charges $25 round trip.

With my club - North Toronto Ski Club - a day trip involves the $25 bus fee + a discounted lift ticket for the day. Membership fee of $140 per year includes a free 2 hour lesson on EVERY day trip from CASI-certified instructors. That is Saturdays, Sundays, and Wednesdays. Instruction is for any level of rider and includes clinics in the pipe, park, moguls, and race gates for those who wish to take them.

I'm not a marketer for the club (I AM an instructor) and I know many people who find it a good deal in terms of cost, in addition to always being able to ride with people of your own ability level.

I also find that most charter trips are good value. You may be able to put together a cheaper deal sometimes. Maybe not. I'm going to Banff/LL in March with the club for a week and staying at the Fairmont Lake Louise and Banff Springs hotels. $1735 all in except food/drink. I think that's a good deal.

BTW, poutanen, I'd be happy to meet up with you if you might be riding LL or Sunshine the week of March 8-15. You can tell me how much you don't regret leaving Ontario. LOL!

Also, christopherglim, do you have a link to those $25 Blue Mtn. buses? I'm curious about them. I've only seen buses for about $30 ONE WAY.

Anyway, I was just suggesting an easy way to get out regularly without much hassle and at a reasonable cost. As long as you're riding and enjoying, that's the most important part!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm going to Banff/LL in March with the club for a week and staying at the Fairmont Lake Louise and Banff Springs hotels. $1735 all in except food/drink. I think that's a good deal.
> 
> BTW, poutanen, I'd be happy to meet up with you if you might be riding LL or Sunshine the week of March 8-15. You can tell me how much you don't regret leaving Ontario. LOL!


You WILL enjoy that hotel (the Banff Springs) our neighbour got married there and we stayed on the gold floor for a few days. I'm going to stay in Hostels from now on because no hotel experience will ever match that!

Always happy to ride with forum members, my season pass includes Lake Louise but not Sunshine, so if you're at Louise some of the time I can meet up with you there!

Cheers ccasion14:


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I was actually referring to the day trips to local resorts.
> I don't know anything about Cedar Springs beyond what I see on their website.
> Their $15 bus fee is the cheapest I've ever seen though. My club charges $25 round trip.
> 
> ...



GreyDragon, 
Here's the contact info from an ad I saved last season for a day bus that went to Snow Valley & Blue Mountain: 
<I've never used or contacted them and I was mistaken, I thought it was $30 to Blue, but it's $35> 

If you just take the bus, Snow Valley $25/person, Blue Mountain $35/person, including taxes

Application:
Phone or send e-mail to apply, pay cash when you get on the bus.

Tel: 416-451-4388(Jane); 416-832-1949(Peter)
Organizer: Transpal Tours and Toronto Chinese Traveller Association​


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think that's a good price for round trip to Blue for no club affiliation.
Gstar, I hope this stuff helps get you to the resorts, since you don't drive.

Poutanen, I arrive March 8, so my first day riding will be Saturday March 9 at LL.
I"ll contact you closer to that date to see if you can make it out.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm maybe I'd be down for Tremblant for a day or two around the 21-24th.. 

I'll talk to some of my buddies and get back to you.

For you GTA folks, I'll be up there this weekend, Saturday and Sunday my GF is working so I may be akign a trip to one of smaller hills in the area for the morning. If anyone is interested hit me up.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

chronicsmoke said:


> Hmm maybe I'd be down for Tremblant for a day or two around the 21-24th..
> 
> I'll talk to some of my buddies and get back to you.
> 
> For you GTA folks, I'll be up there this weekend, Saturday and Sunday my GF is working so I may be akign a trip to one of smaller hills in the area for the morning. If anyone is interested hit me up.



Sounds good, Let me know about Tremblant. Will you guys need Accomodation & Lift tickets?? 
As for some morning rides this weekend, sorry I won't be local, I'll be at Holiday Valley for the weekend....Maybe some local riding next time!!


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

this up coming weekend i'll be at blue anyone else here planning to go for family day weekend ?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey GTA riding friends. Late to join the thread. I have a Glen Eden 5x7 pass and on the weekends I try to just chase the best conditions, $$ dependent of course. Jonesing for a trip to Tremblant this season and trying to organize that with some friends too.

It's always fun to meet people via shredding. 3 years ago out in BC I met someone via a very similar thread who is now still my close friend and riding buddy. You know that if someone is registered to this forum + active here, we probably share the obsession with snowboarding 

I am intrigued about the Cabin Fever @ Holiday Valley in march (my usual riding partners don't have up to date passports!) as well as Tremblant in Feb... Weather dependent as I need a powder fix this season.

Anyway I'm subbed to this thread, let's keep the stoke up on this dreary rainy monday. Why does it always rain directly after a snowfall this winter? Grrrr. Hope you guys got to enjoy some of it this weekend like I did.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds good Chris! I'll fill you in about Tremblant.. If we go for the day we'll just drive I'm sure. We do out overnighters at Jay or Orford because my buddy has a condo that costs us nothing to stay at (Y)

SB4L; No dreary Monday in Cornwall, it's snowing and I'm heading to a little hill with a decent park right after work.. Also, I'll probably be hitting Glen Eden solo this coming weekend while my GF is working, so if you want to go out and the conditions are good, it's always cool to ride with new people


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

SB4L said:


> Hey GTA riding friends. Late to join the thread. I have a Glen Eden 5x7 pass and on the weekends I try to just chase the best conditions, $$ dependent of course. Jonesing for a trip to Tremblant this season and trying to organize that with some friends too.
> 
> It's always fun to meet people via shredding. 3 years ago out in BC I met someone via a very similar thread who is now still my close friend and riding buddy. You know that if someone is registered to this forum + active here, we probably share the obsession with snowboarding
> 
> ...


Hey SB4L, 
I've got about 10 spots left if you and your crew are ready to sign up for Tremblant (Feb 21-24) Msg me for details. 
Also for Cabin Fever, we can set something up, I'll most likely be going on March 12th and I usually grab a bunch of tickets for my peeps...I can grab some for you if you're interested.
Let me know


----------



## s_wright27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey whats up,
London Ontario rider here,
Could be game to take some late season trips. Anybody going anywhere?


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

s_wright27 said:


> Hey whats up,
> London Ontario rider here,
> Could be game to take some late season trips. Anybody going anywhere?


If you can make it to Yorkdale (just past the airport) by 10pm. We're leaving for Tremblant tonight.


----------



## s_wright27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Man if I didn't have an exam tomorrow I'd be there.
I joined this forum out of desperation as I got no pals in London that ride but def a bit late in the season.
Keep me posted though and for next season if you're still around.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

s_wright27 said:


> Man if I didn't have an exam tomorrow I'd be there.
> I joined this forum out of desperation as I got no pals in London that ride but def a bit late in the season.
> Keep me posted though and for next season if you're still around.


Maybe a trip out west. Big White BC?? April?


----------



## s_wright27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure if I can do it that big but it depends on exams and funds. 
What's the deal on that trip


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

s_wright27 said:


> Not sure if I can do it that big but it depends on exams and funds.
> What's the deal on that trip


I'm trying to work it out right now. 
Will post once I have more details.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bumping this up in case some GTA people want to meet up this season


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi snowangel99, where do you want to go?


----------

